

Show HN: Smilerr - LinkedIn meets Love. - nns1212
http://smilerr.com

======
nns1212
One very important factor about building a good relationship with a person is
what she or he does for living - their profession.

Profession of a person gives us a lot of idea about them. People are more
likely to connect with and meet the person if they work at reputed
organizations.

Smilerr is a fun, safe & easy way to connect & meet like-minded singles from
top organizations. At Smilerr, we validate the work email of our members at
sign up to make sure that their profiles are real & legitimate.

We are not a dating or a matrimonial service. We are simply creating a fun,
easy & safe medium to help connect like-minded singles and build a good
relationship.

Would love your feedback.

------
nns1212
Here are more details about why we started Smilerr: <http://smilerr-
blog.tumblr.com/>

We are still in the MVP phase. Your thoughts/comments will be very valuable.

